
Making GHCi scale better and faster (2013) - stefans
http://chrisdone.com/posts/making-ghci-fast
======
ceocoder
For those who didn't know (like me) - GHCi is Haskell's interactive
environment[0]

[0]
[https://downloads.haskell.org/~ghc/latest/docs/html/users_gu...](https://downloads.haskell.org/~ghc/latest/docs/html/users_guide/ghci.html#ghci-
introduction)

